# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Colonhydrotherapie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Colonhydrotherapie

De colonhydrotherapie is weer helemaal terug van weggeweest. Achter deze ingewikkelde term gaat een techniek schuil die de giftige stoffen uit ons lichaam afvoert, zeg maar een soort reinigingskuur. Eigenlijk is het niets nieuws, maar gewoon het oude "lavement" in een modern kleedje gestoken!

De colonhydrotherapie heeft Amerika al veroverd en begint nu ook terrein te winnen in Europa. Maar eigenlijk is het niets nieuws en is het gewoon een verbeterde en meer geavanceerde versie van het lavement zoals dat al in de oudheid werd toegepast. Het gebruik gold lange tijd als essentieel voor de gezondheid van het lichaam...


De colonhydrotherapie is een eenvoudige behandeling

De colon of dikke darm speelt in ons lichaam een cruciale rol. Hij absorbeert het vocht uit de ballaststoffen en perst de rest samen. 
Als we onze dikke darm gezond houden, zal het hele lichaam er dus beter van worden. En dat kan met de colonhydrotherapie of darmspoeling. 
De werking van deze reinigingstechniek is heel eenvoudig. 
De hydrotherapeut brengt via het rectum lauw water in de dikke darm. Dat gebeurt met een slangetje dat verbonden is aan een toestel. 
Het water stroomt enkele minuten door de darm, intussen masseert de hydrotherapeut de buik. Dit proces wordt verschillende keren herhaald in de loop van de sessie. 
Op die manier worden de diverse afvalstoffen (stoelgang, slijmen) in de dikke darm uitgescheiden. Een sessie duurt tussen drie kwartier tot een uur. Twee tot drie sessies per jaar volstaan.


Opnieuw een goed gevoel!

Het ontgiften van het lichaam met de techniek van de colonhydrotherapie zou positieve effecten hebben op verschillende lichaamsfuncties. 
Die zouden onder meer bewezen zijn bij spijsverteringsproblemen, constipatie, nierinsufficiëntie, pijnlijke maandstonden, hoofdpijn, allergieën, astma. 
Zelfs de huid zou er beter van worden en weer gaan stralen. Ook vermageren zou er makkelijker door worden. Een hele reeks voordelen dus die in sommige gevallen hun nut kunnen bewijzen

Let wel: de methode is nog niet /wettelijk geregeld. Vraag uw arts dus altijd om raad voor u aan de kuur begint. Laat u ook helpen bij de keuze van een colonhydrotherapeut.


De colonhydrotherapie is niet voor iedereen geschikt. Ze is af te raden als
■u ernstige hart- en nierproblemen hebt
■u een ernstige anale fissuur hebt 
■u onlangs geopereerd bent aan de dikke darm
■u een tumor hebt in de dikke of endeldarm
■u de ziekte van Crohn hebt

Géraldine Dardenne, gezondheidsjournaliste
29/09/2009
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Flogiston

Begrijp ik het goed dat een colonhydrotherapie gewoon een moeilijk woord is voor de bekende darmspoeling?

Ik weet niet hoe de medische mode in België is, maar in Nederland wordt de darmspoeling alleen nog toegepast binnen het alternatieve circuit. De reden daarvoor is dat er geen aanwijzingen zijn dat een darmspoeling ook maar enig positief effect heeft.

Ontgiften doet deze methode niet - de darmen zijn in de loop van miljoenen jaren evolutie goed ingericht om zichzelf schoon te houden.

Zie bijvoorbeeld dit artikel op ditzelfde forum.

Hooguit verwijdert de darmspoeling de nuttige beschermlaag die de darm aan de binnenzijde heeft. Ook de darmflora, die het lichaam zo hard nodig heeft om de spijsvertering goed te laten verlopen, wordt weggespoeld. Het is een geluk dat een darmspoeling slechts een klein gedeelte van de darm schoonmaakt, anders zou je na afloop dezelfde problemen hebben met je darmflora als na een lange antibioticakuur.

Het feit dat die problemen niet optreden, betekent dat er slechts een klein deel van de darm wordt "gereinigd" - gelukkig maar, anders zouden de consequenties direct waarneembaar zijn vanwege de ernst ervan.

Maar juist deze conclusie, dat je maar een klein gedeelte van je darm bereikt, betekent dat een darmspoeling zinloos is als reiniging - wat heeft het voor zin om alleen de laatste paar decimeters te "reinigen" en het overgrote deel van de darmen gewoon "vuil" te laten? Dat is toch hetzelfde als de eerste twee vierkante meter van je woonkamer stofzuigen, en dan met een goed gevoel zeggen dat het zo fijn voelt dat nu je hele huis stofvrij is?

Nee, voor mij zijn er voldoende argumenten om nooit een darmspoeling te overwegen. Niet alleen theoretische argumenten, maar ook in de praktijk is nooit gebleken dat iemand echt baat had bij een darmspoeling.



Dit neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat je je toch beter kunt voelen. De nadelige effecten beperken zich immers tot het laatste stukje darm. Omdat het grootste deel van de darm niet wordt geraakt, merk je daar niet zoveel van.

De behandeling op zich geeft al een verwen-gevoel, en dat doet goed.

Als de darmspoeler ook nog eens je darmen cq onderbuik masseert, geeft dat een extra fijn gevoel. Dat masseren is trouwens iets dat wél zou kunnen helpen. Denk aan baby'tjes die nog last hebben van obstipatie of darmkrampjes, bij hen helpt het prima om over het buikje te wrijven. Bij volwassenen helpt dat, hoewel minder dan bij baby's, ook.

Mocht ik ooit naar een darmspoeler gaan, dan zou ik vragen om de hele behandeling te krijgen, inclusief die massage, maar graag _zonder_ de darmspoeling.

----------

